# A hand full of knives that i just finished up



## Razor Blade (Jan 15, 2016)

Here a few knives that i just finished up. Thought i would share a few pics . I haven't posted any on here lately. That little booger is sharp to. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 15, 2016)

Scott those look mighty fine


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 15, 2016)

Great looking group of knives.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 16, 2016)

Good ones Scott!

John I.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 16, 2016)

Those are good looking knices.
The first has very outdoorsy look.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nice Scott!  Looks like real blood right there!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 16, 2016)

Those look great.  You added some cool details in.  I like the bolsters or two tone handle on that B&T too.


----------



## bg7m (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice work Scott


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 17, 2016)

*nice group*

Like all of them.
Really like the bulk and shape of the top one, a serious blade!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice knives Scott!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 17, 2016)

thank you gentlemen. Yes , that top one is beefed up a little bit. Its going over to the sand box for a years duty.


----------



## carver (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow Scott,those are nice


----------



## IFLY4U (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## bbs383ci (Jan 19, 2016)

look great scott!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 22, 2016)

thanks guys


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 23, 2016)

I like the bird and trout


----------



## clown714 (Jan 23, 2016)

killer file work.

always a pleasure to look at your work 


clown


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen. Thanks for taking the time to taking a peek


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice.  Especially the first one


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you Quaker


----------



## Redbow (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful knives there, a true master of the trade and his work..


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 4, 2016)

Your usual great work Scott....nice looking blades!


----------



## tsharp (Feb 4, 2016)

Man-o-man what fine looking knifes, I like the first one.


----------



## Dmedd71 (Feb 7, 2016)

Great looking knives Scott.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks again gentlemen


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 12, 2016)

Really like the trout and bird. All are nice.


----------

